# New Moderator: Krummhorn!



## Frederik Magle

It is my great pleasure to welcome Krummhorn (a.k.a. Lars) as part of the staff of Talk Classical! The decision to appoint Krummhorn as moderator was actually taken several months ago but postponed because of my unfortunate absence from the forums (for which I will apologize to all members).

Time has now come to look forward, improve and expand Talk Classical, and I am very happy and grateful that Lars has agreed to assist in this process and will be joining the staff! 

Best regards 
Frederik


----------



## Daniel

Congratulations to Krummhorn!


----------



## Handel

Congrats


----------



## ChamberNut

Congratulations Krummhorn! All the best, and we look forward to enjoying TC - in moderation of course!


----------



## opus67

Congrats, Krummhorn aka Lars!


----------



## Krummhorn

Hey everyone ... thanks for the kind words. First and foremost, I'm still just a normal poster like everyone else here.  

Secondly, I believe that moderation should be as transparent as possible to the daily operations of any forum community. The only difference is that I have been given a broom and trashcan to use for those times when the floor gets a bit messy, or when the spammers hit.  I'm here for you and look forward to this forum community growing in membership over the months and years ahead. 

Kh


----------



## david johnson

well, krummhorn...no doubt a grand pay raise will come you way! congratulations!
i suggest a party at your expense  i will bring such southern delicasies as bar b que, peach cobbler, sweetened iced tea, and perhaps something brewed up out on the creek bank (using my great grand-dad's recipe).

dj


----------



## opus67

Krummhorn said:


> The only difference is that I have been given a broom and trashcan to use for those times when the floor gets a bit messy, or when the spammers hit.


That's a nice and humble way of putting it. There are other places where the moderator thinks (s)he has chains, locks, knives and hammers.


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> There are other places where the moderator thinks he has hammers.


hammer...clavier! 

this is to send Krummhorn my congratulations...


----------



## robert newman

Hi Krummhorn, 

Having posted here to offer my congratulations and best regards for your role as Moderator I've asked friends to watch the progress of this, my third attempt to say the same. LOL !


----------



## rojo

Congratulations, Lars! You`re a great guy who deserves the new role!  

(watch out, spammers :angry:  )


----------



## Teo

Congrats! As a moderator of a board, I know it can get .. uhm .. interesting!  

Wishing you the very best.

Teo


----------



## Luximus

Hey! News to my ears! Congrats Krummhorn!!


----------



## Manuel

Krummhorn said:


> Secondly, I believe that moderation should be as transparent as possible to the daily operations of any forum community.


You politicians...



Congrats for the promotion, Lars. It's nice to see how Talk Classical grows.


----------

